# I am now an ordained baptist preacher



## Dana Young (Dec 14, 2009)

And I will always need ya'lls prayers so when you think of me lift me up that I would always follow GOD's direction.


----------



## bat (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations, God needs all the help he can get.  I am sure you will serve him well.  Prayers will be made in your behalf.  May God richly watch over you as you face the many trials out there today.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 14, 2009)

that is awsome !


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 14, 2009)

k9 I follow you 100% I have been preaching for 12 years just was called to pastor a church henced the Ordination


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations Dana..


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats, I think

Just messing with you brother, seriously, congrats. Is this the church you mentioned in Banks county


----------



## AM1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats, I am a baptist deacon myself. I had a preacher recently tell me that he felt sorry for deacons because a preacher can up & leave when it gets too rough, deacons are stuck where they are-  My advice - Love, feed, and care for your flock....and shear them when needed.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to the Brotherhood !!!   I will be praying for you and your new Church. If I can ever be of service please don't hesitate to call.......RW


----------



## Sargent (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats!  Praying for you.


----------



## South Man (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad for you! Prayers being sent as we speak.


----------



## loucfir (Dec 15, 2009)

God works in mysterious ways, his wonders to perform.
Good luck in your new position, I'll be pulling for you.
Lou


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2009)

loucfir said:


> God works in mysterious ways, his wonders to perform.
> Good luck in your new position, I'll be pulling for you.
> Lou



...interesting screen name


----------



## jmharris23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats and I'll be praying for you! I've been pastoring for a few years so if I can help always feel free to ask!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats Dana. That is awesome!!!!! Prayers are added that God direct you in all things!!!!!!


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks all I may be calling on yall


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 15, 2009)

I have no degree just called by GOD to preach the gospel and called by a church to be their pastor. I believe that is the only prerequisit I had to stand before a board of ordained deacons and preachers and be examined as my worthiness to be an ordained preacher. As well to see that GODs hand is on me if you understand that. I am currently praying about bible college and will follow Gods direction on that. But this is what I believe Whom GOD calls He qualifies. I I think you need to be grounded in GOD's word and called by him before entering into any of mans educational doctrines. Nothing wrong with learning just be sure you aren't following mans opinion.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 15, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> I have no degree just called by GOD to preach the gospel and called by a church to be their pastor. I believe that is the only prerequisit I had to stand before a board of ordained deacons and preachers and be examined as my worthiness to be an ordained preacher. As well to see that GODs hand is on me if you understand that. I am currently praying about bible college and will follow Gods direction on that. But this is what I believe Whom GOD calls He qualifies. I I think you need to be grounded in GOD's word and called by him before entering into any of mans educational doctrines. Nothing wrong with learning just be sure you aren't following mans opinion.



The world need more God Called Preachers for sure. Thanks for answering that call!


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 15, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> The world need more God Called Preachers for sure. Thanks for answering that call!



very well said, and i agree !


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats! Prayers are sent.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats, if you ever want to start a little "creek side" church, I know where one needs to be.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats and I will keep you in my Prayers!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats Dana,  You will do well.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 17, 2009)

congrats and prayers sent


----------

